# Got to love tyre kickers



## Gibblore (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes as we start another weekend, In comes another round of no shows price beater's and time wasters. How many people go thru this week in week out?


----------



## snakelady-viper (Feb 5, 2011)

yep they are out there just smile. Don`t let it get to you


----------



## Justdriftnby (Feb 5, 2011)

It's really bad when you even go to the trouble of export permits and they just vanish, from now on it's payment up front. My bts have sold 3 times now and are still here.


----------



## cougars (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep do import, export permit then nothing....Some people have no idea.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Yes as we start another weekend, In comes another round of no shows price beater's and time wasters. How many people go thru this week in week out?


With NSW people its the cost of the reptile plus $80.00 up front for frieght or goodbye the rest its the cost up front or goodbye because you are a tyre kicker or you cant afford the reptile, people l have dealt with in the past, different story......solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 5, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Yes as we start another weekend, In comes another round of no shows price beater's and time wasters. How many people go thru this week in week out?



Agree with you Gibblore, but there are some sellers out there too that are just as bad!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 5, 2011)

I had a few recently, they told me that I am the looser because they're going to spend their big $$$ with someone else. I say, good luck to that 'someone else'.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 5, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I had a few recently, they told me that I am the looser because they're going to spend their big $$$ with someone else. I say, good luck to that 'someone else'.


 
lol these would be the dole bludger crew where $500.00 is a huge some of money


----------



## stephen (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep,been waiting 3wkz for a bloke to come & pick up a pr of parrots that lm selling dirt cheap $300 for a breeding pr of alexandrines is the cheapest l can go.Cant do them 4 peanuts or cornchips as he wants them mite just have 2 be done with it
& breed em again just dont have the time 2 hand rear their young inorder 2 get 3 clutches a season out of them.


----------



## FAY (Feb 5, 2011)

Worse for us from NSW, you go to the trouble of paying for the export permit and then nothing. At least other states it does not cost you. NPWS don't give a rats if the transaction falls through, they still get their money. I avoid importing and exporting now unless it is something that I am really desperate for..


----------



## cement (Feb 5, 2011)

If I get a deposit I am happy to see the export permit through, If they bail out then they lose the deposit which covers the export permit and a bit of time, balance paid before transport.
Tyre kickers are a part of it, just give out relevant info and leave them with it.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 5, 2011)

cement said:


> Tyre kickers are a part of it, just give out relevant info and leave them with it.



But they have one hideous habit - they want photographs and not just one or two! 
I email them the GTP fact sheet and refer them to my web site for photos, but that's not enough. At that point I switch on the tyre kickers filter. :lol:


----------



## cement (Feb 5, 2011)

I seriously reckon there are people out there who just collect photos of other peoples collections!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 5, 2011)

I sold my knobbies before Xmas....... Received deposit for them, I applied for my export permit.........

NOTHING!

I still have the geckos and still looking after them and feeding them. Not happy. At what stage should I just keep the deposit and sell them to someone else???


----------



## No-two (Feb 5, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I sold my knobbies before Xmas....... Received deposit for them, I applied for my export permit.........
> 
> NOTHING!
> 
> I still have the geckos and still looking after them and feeding them. Not happy. At what stage should I just keep the deposit and sell them to someone else???



I'd have done it by now. Your permit has probably expired aswell. Thankfully I've been good at picking them and this year havn't really had any. Its been wonderful, quick easy sales.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a little peeved to say the least! Whenever I buy an animal it's always a quick and easy sale.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 5, 2011)

Well out of four people that were coming hell or high water today, 1 showed and collected their animal. Happy days


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 5, 2011)

I can smell them a mile away, and give them a wide berth. Usually a tell tale sign early on is those online herp 'window shoppers', who want you to go to the extra length of emailing through half a dozen extra pics of an advertised reptile, ask a another half a dozen questions (usually already answered in the ad) then sum it up with "I'll get back to you". The type of approach to an advertised reptile and the language used is the screeing process I watch for when considering getting back to a potential buyers request.


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't bother freighting anymore. If i can't sell the animals locally, i just put BBQ sauce on them and eat them. Always taste good.


----------



## krusty (Feb 5, 2011)

they are what i hate about when i am wanting to sell stuff as they realy get under my skin.


----------



## Albs (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess we have to take the good with the bad when it comes to selling. I keep a handy list of all the people that have stuffed me around in the past...They only get one chance! I find it funny that people will go to the effort of paying a deposit then they seem to dissapear off the face of the earth, never to be heard of again!! I understand that circumstances can change and I have heard just about every excuse there is ( could be another good thread) but you would think a simple email or call isn't to hard to do. Anyway on a possitive note I have dealt with many wonderfull people over the years selling reptiles so this certainly makes up for it!


----------



## Leeloofluff (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that,  What else are you selling? 
BTW, the jungle is doing great, very spoilt in his big new enclosure  You were an awesome seller, thanks again. hope things improve


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 5, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I had a few recently, they told me that I am the looser because they're going to spend their big $$$ with someone else. I say, good luck to that 'someone else'.



Lol, gotta love 'em! Always happy to let those ones try their luck with "someone" else!


----------



## wokka (Feb 6, 2011)

It happens in all businesses. Recently Gerry Harvey was complaining about buyers coming into Harvey Norman to get all the information and see and touch the merchandise, only to then go home and order off the internet.
I see it all the time on aps where everyone wants to know where to buy things the cheapest online and then complain that the local petshop doesn't stock enough equipment.
If the cap fits...........


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 6, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I sold my knobbies before Xmas....... Received deposit for them, I applied for my export permit.........
> 
> NOTHING!
> 
> I still have the geckos and still looking after them and feeding them. Not happy. At what stage should I just keep the deposit and sell them to someone else???


 
Once the export permit expires seems like a good time to sell them on , not sure if you pay for them in Vic , but here we pay $30 and i'd be getting that back at least


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the same problem when selling fish, 2 ppl were suppose to come and pick some fish up yesterday,that I had bred and nothing, no phone call, no pms nothing, when I tried to call them they would not even answer, so it happens everywhere. So I just reposted them, I think if you take a deposit and then hear nothing send them an email telling them if they don't hear from you within a couple of days put them back up for sale.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 6, 2011)

Nicest buyer I've ever dealt with is Kurto... I live 450km north of Sydney, but he was buying a couple of GTPs from me. For that money ($3K then) I was happy to take them to Sydney myself, but he insisted on meeting me half way so I didn't have such a big drive... You can't beat that kind of courtesy...

Jamie


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 6, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Nicest buyer I've ever dealt with is Kurto... I live 450km north of Sydney, but he was buying a couple of GTPs from me. For that money ($3K then) I was happy to take them to Sydney myself, but he insisted on meeting me half way so I didn't have such a big drive... You can't beat that kind of courtesy...
> 
> Jamie


 
Sold a few things to Kurto now and agree he is one of the easiest blokes to deal with ...

Wont mention names , but I had the total opposite last week , I was giving away a FREE beardy , some clown contacts me to tell me he will take it but only if I meet him half way , was an hour and a half round trip for me....


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 6, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Sold a few things to Kurto now and agree he is one of the easiest blokes to deal with ...
> 
> Wont mention names , but I had the total opposite last week , I was giving away a FREE beardy , some clown contacts me to tell me he will take it but only if I meet him half way , was an hour and a half round trip for me....


 
So it cost you petrol money to transport a free beardy, some ppl just don't have a clue do they, you would think they are getting it for nothing, whats a bit of petrol money to pick it up.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 6, 2011)

cleobhp said:


> So it cost you petrol money to transport a free beardy, some ppl just don't have a clue do they, you would think they are getting it for nothing, whats a bit of petrol money to pick it up.


 
Nope , did not cost me anything as there was no way I was driving any where with it , a mate with some common sense ended up driving down to pick it up


----------



## beeman (Feb 6, 2011)

It is the unfortunate side of this hobby, There are that many people out there
that do tyre kick/pic hunt and think it ok to do so!
These sort of people need to take a good hard look at thier selves and wake up!!!!

We have a list of names that have done this to us in the past so when they make contact again we have a policy in place of not replying at all!


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 6, 2011)

You know what really really annoyes me.....and it happened all the time when I was selling my staffords......these idiots who would bargain the price.......as soon as they would start trying to beat me down I would just refuse to deal with them....and i was so mad....yes my staffords were more expensive but i had paid so much money to get my line...which I impoted from England.....and my pups were really top throughbred show animals with a 12 moonth guarantee against congenital defect...all their injections wormed and the first weeks worth of food to go home and they want to bargain the price.....I used to say....I am not sendng a puppy home with someone like you !!!!! It is something I will never do to anyone, if I want the snake I just pay the asking prie I think it is the height of rudeness to bargain on a pet that someone has bred that highly likely they wont make any money out of selling by the time they pay all their expenses to have the litter/clutch

I used to always take deposits on my puppies the day they were born......if someone didnt come and collect on the day allocated I would say....you have a weeks grace....and then I will on sell the puppy. I would always remind them....I have a small window to find a good home for this puppy because as they get older nobody wants them and you are being unfair to the pup if you delay and dont tell me you have changed your mind. If youa re too embarrassed to tell me face to face just send me an email.

So it looks like I will have to be as strict with the snakes......or even stricter by the sounds of things

What a pain

Elizabeth


----------



## Slateman (Feb 6, 2011)

He he.
Happens all the time. They call ask million questions and after 10 minutes on phone getting all the info they start to bargain. I am talking not only snakes, but also about my business. I am in retail.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Feb 6, 2011)

people wish to bargain on price. !!!!!!!!!!!!! how dare they. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where do they think they are ? on planet Earth.! in the real world. ! how dare they. !


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 6, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> people wish to bargain on price. !!!!!!!!!!!!! how dare they. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where do they think they are ? on planet Earth.! in the real world. ! how dare they. !



While it is generally accepted in everyday transactions, I have found that it kind of violates the unspoken 'herper' code of ethics to try to haggle on price when it comes to reptiles. This appears to especially be the case with higher end animals. Personally I operate off the priciple that when I am after something specific, I pay the asking price (provided it is realistic of course!) without batting an eyelash. This is how I recently came to pay 3 times the going rate for jungles, yet, I am happy as larry because the animals are far from common and I will sell offspring at the same rate, because in my eyes, they are worth it!

Please excuse my poor grammar this morning, damn you Bundy!


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 6, 2011)

Well in the dog world we say something like

You are bargaining on the price of a family member and this is not appropriate...if you want a cheaper animal go elsewhere. I do not sell to people like you and put the phone down lol

Mind you I have been lucky always had just enough homes for my puppies after i had been really choosy

so we will see what happens in 4 years time if I have a snake clutch..........

Yep I really get that snake whisperer...I have just bought two jungles we are eagerly awaiting from a very experienced breeder in Qld. I took one look at his hatchies and 'knew' I am getting something special......would I haggle on price? OMG I wouldnt be so disrespectful. I guess having bred staffies I know how much work risk and planning goes into breeding really top animals.....but still.....haggling over price...I think it is very common.....

Elizabeth


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 6, 2011)

I answer all enquiries but if I can smell a tyre kicker, I tell them what I think of them. Last week some clown emailed me; "I am tossing up whether to get an albino darwin or a GTP, can you send some photos". I didn't send any photos but advised him to keep on tossing because that's what tossers do. He got offended.... I suppose I lost deal. :?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 6, 2011)

It really is a new age thing! We spent a good bit of money this year on high end stuff and not once did we try to haggle the price down. We don't bother with buyers anymore! We sell to friends and through people we know.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 6, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> people wish to bargain on price. !!!!!!!!!!!!! how dare they. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where do they think they are ? on planet Earth.! in the real world. ! how dare they. !


 
Agreed. There is no harm in asking (usually it seems).

Edit: Bit of a disclaimer. Even though I think it is perfectly fine to ask, I would personally only do it if I was buying multiple animals etc


----------



## beeman (Feb 6, 2011)

danielk said:


> Agreed. There is no harm in asking (usually it seems).


 
Ask away but on our side of things its not going to happen! We price a critter to what we think it is worth!

We always pay what the seller is asking, we as long term keepers appreciate what it takes to keep/grow and breed an animal which is something "bargain" hunters dont usually have a clue about.


----------



## crikey (Feb 6, 2011)

if thay want a bargain on a reptile thay should just go to a reptile show the reptiles there are selled dirt cheap i recall when i was volnteering there heaps of people just say i only have this much money and the seller said ok ill sell it to your for that much. one guy got two really nice yearling bhp for $400 cause it was the last day of the show and the deller didnt want to take them home and thats what i call a bargain also one guy got a green tree python for $700 for the same reason


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't see any problem with negoations thats how many of my bulk buys have been done but both parties have been more than happy with the end deal. eg 1 animal $180 how many you got 10 I will give you $1500 for the lot today, 1 transaction for seller all animals sold = Happy seller i have found. But there is a differnce between a fair offer and just making an *** of your self to people.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 6, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> people wish to bargain on price. !!!!!!!!!!!!! how dare they. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where do they think they are ? on planet Earth.! in the real world. ! how dare they. !


 
no need to be sarcastic 
I don't mind people to bargain, but they would save me and them self lot of time to ask if I can give them better price before all the talk and sending the photos and other details.
I would tell them politely sorry we don't discount and we all would be happy.



Gibblore said:


> I don't see any problem with negoations thats how many of my bulk buys have been done but both parties have been more than happy with the end deal. eg 1 animal $180 how many you got 10 I will give you $1500 for the lot today, 1 transaction for seller all animals sold = Happy seller i have found. But there is a differnce between a fair offer and just making an *** of your self to people.


 
I agree with that, I am always happy to give discount for multiple purchase.
but yesterday somebody called and after 10 minutes on phone asked if I can discount from $90 for one single hatching to $80.
I don't know, but this buyer just lost me instantly. I would prefer to give it to somebody then hassle for price of such a cheap snake.


----------



## FAY (Feb 6, 2011)

I drove to Melbourne to pick up a childreni. How good is that ?? LOL

I made it a nice weekend away.....


----------



## Slateman (Feb 6, 2011)

FAY said:


> I drove to Melbourne to pick up a childreni. How good is that ?? LOL
> 
> I made it a nice weekend away.....



Fay you are mad. lol


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 6, 2011)

On the subject of bartering and the price reduction of reptiles, it does not really work in the favour of the animal nor the seller to reduce the price significantly. Sure if you simply want to rid yourself of a specimen/s to reduce the workload and cost, whereby animal welfare and a higher profit margin may come second, however do we really want to go the way of the US where a $20 iguana or burmese python is seen as disposable, replaceable, whereby the animals often end up in poor conditions as any cheapo can buy one and have little motivation to accomodate all its requirements, since once its dead another can be bought?


----------



## hrafna (Feb 6, 2011)

i am new to all of this but while i may ask some questions, it is only to make sure i have everything needed for the animal. i would rather go into this asking questions and getting all my facts straight than to go into it "thinking" i know best. i would never ask to barter a price down, the price is the price, be willing to pay it or don't bother the seller and in my opinion it is only right to go to the seller to pick up the animal. never expect someone to deliver it to you, if the seller insists on delivering it, say to make sure everything is set up right, then good-o! i know i have asked some questions of some sellers and never heard back from them, i can only hope i didn't upset them or come across as a "tyre-kicker". i am in this for the long haul and hope i don't get on someone's badside in my early days!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 6, 2011)

There is nothing wrong in asking questions or asking for photographs, it's the way people ask. One-liners don't work very well.


----------



## andyscott (Feb 6, 2011)

A few months back, I sold a SA Woma.
Drove down to AAE to send it and couldnt contact the buyer with flight details.
Due to this I didnt put it on the plane.
When I finaly did get in contact, they changed their mind.

I gave them a full refund (including freight), I wont be doing that again.

On the flip side, when I realy wanted my special little Olive.
I flew interstate to pick it up.
Wokka is a great bloke to deal with.


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 6, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> There is nothing wrong in asking questions or asking for photographs, it's the way people ask. One-liners don't work very well.


 
I totally agree Michael. I find it appalling to receive text messages and emails like "you got any jungles left?" or "send me better pics", especially as an initial point of contact. This is especially true in contrast when someone puts in a little more effort to ask genuine questions, explains a little about themselves and why they are after the reptile/s you have advertised.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know why people get so upset about buyers asking for a better price? Yes, I have sold many animals, yes I have been contacted by people wanting them at a better price. Sometimes I have said yes, others no. 

When I have bought animals, sometimes I have asked for a better price, in most cases the seller has agreed.


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 6, 2011)

i just think asking for a better proce is like bartering for an object....and it just doesnt seem appropriate for a living thing. I also think it is disrespectful to the person selling the animal....and i hate to say it....I do use 'bartering' as one of my criteria for judging the sort of person I am dealing with and wont sell to them...

Just my opinion

Elizabeth


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 6, 2011)

ozziepythons said:


> On the subject of bartering and the price reduction of reptiles, it does not really work in the favour of the animal nor the seller to reduce the price significantly. Sure if you simply want to rid yourself of a specimen/s to reduce the workload and cost, whereby animal welfare and a higher profit margin may come second, however do we really want to go the way of the US where a $20 iguana or burmese python is seen as disposable, replaceable, whereby the animals often end up in poor conditions as any cheapo can buy one and have little motivation to accomodate all its requirements, since once its dead another can be bought?



My thoughs exactly, I hope we never see prices like that. Especially because pythons are the sort of animal some sorts like to own simjply to show off. 
Really cheap pricing only makes this easier. When you factor in the cost of medical care for these animals it would them all the more disposable to some. Why foot a $300 vet bill when a new snake will cost $50.

I think some sellers aren't open to negotiating because you wonder what other expenses the person will skimp on if they are trying to be cheap with their initial purchase. I'm not suggesting everyone who tries to negotiate is 'cheap' or offers a low standard of care for the animals, but in some cases you have to wonder. In selling a clutch of womas recently I found the ones that asked for the largest bargains we're also the biggest tyrekickers.


----------



## pisces20 (Feb 6, 2011)

The thing that makes me laugh ( which means inwardly thinking what a ********), is they want photos over and over again, down to the finest detail, and you well kn ow that within a couple of sheds the animals will pretty much look nothing like the original photos. I think I should have one of the best accounts with NPWS, as I have had so many expire, and this is both import and export.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally think a simple conversation with the buyer reveals more about how well they will take care of the animals than the price I charge them..


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 6, 2011)

My Blueys were about $20, I have had them both for 17 years. 

I don't know why everyone gets their knickers in a twist about prices.

My most recent purchase is didn't ask for a better price as I was MORE thanhappy with the price he was asking for the platinum mac I just got.

However the last snake I got was a het albino olive, I got $50 off that, I also just bought 4 stimmies and got $200 off them!

The sellers didn't get offended, they could have said no and I would have respected that. As it turned out they said yes and I now have an extra $250 in my pocket.

I am not cheap, but buying and selling is all about seeking the best deal where both parties are happy.



danielk said:


> I personally think a simple conversation with the buyer reveals more about how well they will take care of the animals than the price I charge them..


 
+1


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 6, 2011)

As there is a sellers feedback on here I think there should be a buyers feedback as well or at least something on people's profile to indicate that they are a good buyer or a PIA tyre kicker... I think a simple point system on peoples profiles as buyer should suffice... this would give an indication to sellers on whether or not to bother answering a PM sent to them about animals their selling.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 6, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> As there is a sellers feedback on here I think there should be a buyers feedback as well or at least something on people's profile to indicate that they are a good buyer or a PIA tyre kicker... I think a simple point system on peoples profiles as buyer should suffice... this would give an indication to sellers on whether or not to bother answering a PM sent to them about animals their selling.



There already is but noone uses it 

I have used it to compliment a few sellers, but no one seems to do it for the buyer.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Feb 6, 2011)

I think a feedback system would be a great idea! I have unfortunately offended people in the past when enquiring about a final price, I did this meaning no disrespect but when I have dealt with people buying from me it has happened every time. My animals are extremely well cared for but at the end of the day price will play a factor in the final sale.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 6, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> There already is but noone uses it
> 
> I have used it to compliment a few sellers, but no one seems to do it for the buyer.


 
I give feed back to lots of buyers on the itrader system ... I think around 30 odd from memory


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 6, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> I give feed back to lots of buyers on the itrader system ... I think around 30 odd from memory


 
No one has complimented me lol

Then again, I don't think I have bought anything through APS, oh, tell a lie, the 4 stimmies were!


----------



## FAY (Feb 6, 2011)

I have bought heaps of animals from members, I think the only person that has given me a rating was dicky. I have noticed that when I buy they harass me to give them a rating, but don't return it.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 6, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> No one has complimented me lol
> 
> Then again, I don't think I have bought anything through APS, oh, tell a lie, the 4 stimmies were!


 
Well i have a few critters for sale mate , if you buy one i'll be sure to leave you some feed back


----------



## beeman (Feb 6, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> No one has complimented me lol
> 
> Then again, I don't think I have bought anything through APS, oh, tell a lie, the 4 stimmies were!


 
Come and see me at the expo  there might be something you like and i will sort out your rating for you


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 6, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Well i have a few critters for sale mate , if you buy one i'll be sure to leave you some feed back


 
Oh really? What's gOing CHEAP? 

Can you PM me pics of the babies and parents? 

Can you also deliver to Melbourne?

Thanks Dicky....... You're the best!



beeman said:


> Come and see me at the expo  there might be something you like and i will sort out your rating for you


 
I'll be bringing some cash......


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 6, 2011)

Luckily it has only happened once but it drives me up the wall when someone rings and says that they want to buy a particular animal, so they come around and spend an hour and a half looking at and "playing" with the animals and ask a billion questions ( which normally wouldn't bother me) only to leave and say that they will have a think about it...... And then get a text message to say that they purchased a dog or some other species of reptile totally different.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 6, 2011)

Well it seems we have all been touched one way or another by this nasty behaviour. And appears that no one big or small is safe so what can be done i ask? or is this problem bigger than we had thought.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 6, 2011)

Think it's called human behaviour, not much you can
do about it.
Obviously serving the public isn't your job 'cos many people are
a pain to deal with.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 6, 2011)

It seems the debate has turned from tyre kickers to prices. Should we be surprised?
The tyre kickers have no place in this game and if all the decent breeders stand up to what they believe in, the tyre kickers will soon have no tyres to kick. Just ignore them as you ignore junk mail.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 6, 2011)

Nothing can be done as its just human nature. Some people will always try to barter, some will be more polite about it and some people are just plain rude. The only thing you can do is choose how you will respond. My choice is to not sell if they are rude or I feel offended by their approach.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 7, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Think it's called human behaviour, not much you can
> do about it.
> Obviously serving the public isn't your job 'cos many people are
> a pain to deal with.


 
I realise you carn't change people Darlyn. And sorry but I do deal with the public everyday with my trade as a carpet layer. & I aslo worked in the pet industry for over 12 years both retail & wholesale so have had my fair share of dealing with the public and shop owners. So you are OBVIOUSLY incorrect with your comment on who i deal with daily. lol


----------



## Bec (Feb 7, 2011)

Im only just getting into snakes now. I purchased a diamond python off a very nice and helpful man. Ive heard alot about people not going through with the deals at the end of the day. It makes it hard for all the genuine people who love this hobby. With any reptile you buy there is going to be a price on it. sometimes you may thing well thats not worth it and then other times its the total opisit. I have to say i paid a fantastic price for my diamond and i will go back and buy more off the same person because i know he has quality and healthy stock. I plan on buying alot more snakes but the one rule i think that is most important is not to ask for photos straight up. Id rather know about them before i go ahead asking for photos. I can honestly say i wouldnt haggle the price of any animal. At the end of the day everyone has to be happy with what they have. The worst thing about having tyre kickers is there are ppl out there waiting to buy more then likely the same thing and then the tyre kickers waste ur time before u get to the real ppl.


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

I have to admit you guys may say I've been guilty of something like this. However I think I was justified. I asked for an extra pic or two (not half a dozen) of a recent potential purchase because I there was only one in the ad. As it turned out the new pics showed that it wasn't as nice as the ad showed and I replied saying so. Does this count as what you're talking about?


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 7, 2011)

For those baffled by why some sellers dislike being haggled, there are multiple reasons which apply to different people. One commercial seller once said to me upon the subject of sales that they "didn't work as hard as they did for their reptiles to move them onto bargain hunters and scabs", which I completely understood. Some of these reptiles were being sold in very good condition at cost value, once they had had a few good breeding seasons. 
I do think its shameless to ask for lower prices for an advertised animal, it seems so cheap and is unbecoming (wholesale prices excluded). I personally wouldn't ask a seller to do a lower price as its just bad manners, if I buy something its because I can afford it.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't mind if people ask for a lower price as long as they ask politely. My answer is almost always "sorry but no". What gets me, is when they say " I can buy them cheaper form such & such". "Please, go and but them elsewhere" is my answer. Another annoying thing is when the tyre kickers quote the so called "going price" (which is always the cheapest). Cheap price is not a benchmark, nor a "going price" - it's just a stupid argument they're using.
But hey, I am not complaining, I have learned how to deal this TKs and sometimes it's actually good fun.


----------



## hansel1313 (Feb 7, 2011)

Also hate it when you make a full payment and organise your import permits and everything only to find that the person you were dealing with has to work away, Therefore cant ship your animals and then makes a refund of your payment....Talk about emotional rollercoaster, I organised my end as quickly as possible as I usually would. Just hope he comes through with the goods and offers them back to me when he gets home!....I guess its better than being ripped off $650 like i previously have been made full payment.....Never heard from again.....Yet they still advertise reptiles???


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2011)

I honestly dont see anything wrong with asking for a lower price when buying 2 or more animals. I'f i'm buying 2 i will often ask from $10-$20 off and often the seller is fine to do that. Even asking for a discount on a single animal is fine, if the seller doesnt want to sell it cheaper all they have to do is say no. No harm in asking



hansel1313 said:


> Also hate it when you make a full payment and organise your import permits and everything only to find that the person you were dealing with has to work away, Therefore cant ship your animals and then makes a refund of your payment....Talk about emotional rollercoaster, I organised my end as quickly as possible as I usually would. Just hope he comes through with the goods and offers them back to me when he gets home!....I guess its better than being ripped off $650 like i previously have been made full payment.....Never heard from again.....Yet they still advertise reptiles???


 
in cases like that i would not be refunding the shipping costs just for the stuff around


----------



## Pines (Feb 8, 2011)

It also goes both ways. Sellers saying that they will get back to you and they dont, or dont answer your emails. 

Pines


----------



## 85Hickey (Feb 8, 2011)

I have also had to deal with this previously. I now have my own plan. For exporting, If someone is interested i -
Give them all the information they are asking, pics care sheet etc. And ask them if they already have a setup. That usually gives me reason to know if they are wasting time by there answer. Anyone interested will give the answer of they have a setup or close to it.
If i get a pm back saying they are still interested i mention payment via direct debit also mentioning its a non refundable deposit if they decide to change their mind or not follow through after export permit ends (which is one month)
Once payment is in i consider the animal sold. If they don't pick it up or i cannot contact them one month after payment, i keep the deposit, or whatever payment has been made.
To me if the person is interested, they will be happy to make payment up front. If i wait a few weeks for payment and still haven't received, i consider it a waste of time and would prefer my animal not to go to that person.
I also tell the person i am not going to apply for an export permit until money has been transferred, (at least payment for the permit).
This has helped me a lot in knocking out time wasters. I will not send pics if all the person asks is for a pic. To me if someone is interested they will ask more than just a picture. 
These issues will be hard to understand for the people who ARE Time wasters, but the breeders who have had this problem would understand why it needs to be done.
I have wasted money on licensing to find it falls through hence my decision stand on this.


----------



## FAY (Feb 8, 2011)

I am a great buyer, I just ask how much and pay it and pick up the animal/goods or whatever with no hassles. Why can't everyone just be like me???? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wranga (Feb 8, 2011)

FAY said:


> I am a great buyer, I just ask how much and pay it and pick up the animal/goods or whatever with no hassles. Why can't everyone just be like me???? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
if only there were more like us Fay.

i love this hobby and the look on a kids face when their picking up their new snake, but the tyre kickers have stopped that as i cant be bothered breeding and putting up with their time wasting


----------



## ezekiel86 (Feb 8, 2011)

cement said:


> I seriously reckon there are people out there who just collect photos of other peoples collections!



hahahahha GOLD hahahaha


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 8, 2011)

You think some of these people would have a club foot from excess kicking or mabye they have upgraded to shooting out tyres.


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2011)

Are people really that bad? I wanted to try breeding this year but now I'm starting to worry


----------



## beeman (Feb 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> Are people really that bad? I wanted to try breeding this year but now I'm starting to worry


 
Yes it is that bad!

The majority are fine but its that minority that really give you the SH#*S


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 9, 2011)

I always look at what the price is, ask if they can do better, especially when I am buying two or more from one person.....if you are polite, ask and then accept the answer what harm....as has been said if you can get it cheaper elsewhere hold off and get those ones. I recently enquirer about some snakes, made serious enquiries and then backed out, only to have the guy drop prices to a point where I couldn't say no....if I didn't ask, be a tyre kicker, then I would not have these snakes!


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 16, 2011)

Ha i got a good one been thru all the normal with this one, to see today they purchased animals elsewhere and they still pm me on how to care for them. Is there no end to their cheek


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Ha i got a good one been thru all the normal with this one, to see today they purchased animals elsewhere and they still pm me on how to care for them. Is there no end to their cheek



Now that i would be royally peeved off about hahahahahaha


----------



## cleobhp (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep I got another 1 on Saturday arvo someone called me and was enquiring about my colletts I have for sale, I told the guy all the info about the animal, and sent him a couple of pics, he said yep I will take it he emailed me all of his details I filled out the movement advice, he arranged to pick it up Sunday arvo, I get a call from him 10 mins before he was due to turn up telling me he didnt have the money, let me tell you I let fly I went right off as I had just had enough of these people, so I don't think he will be buying anything off me again.lol


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 19, 2011)

Lookout guys here we go again. Are we allowed to name and shame these people so other's know when they are about to get kicked?


----------



## garthy (Feb 19, 2011)

FAY said:


> Worse for us from NSW, you go to the trouble of paying for the export permit and then nothing. At least other states it does not cost you. NPWS don't give a rats if the transaction falls through, they still get their money. I avoid importing and exporting now unless it is something that I am really desperate for..


 
I hear you Fay, I've been stung by some dropkick in Vic who didn't even have the decency to send me pics of the actual snake he was sending..... no pics then no snake. at least it only cost me the permit in the end. I will never try to buy interstate again.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha sorry to bring back the dead thread lol. Toaday I have the iceing on the cake one of our members that loves wasteing my time. Has decidied that my animals are not for him, but the pictures of my animals are good enough to use to try and sell his animals on another site what a ****er lol.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 11, 2011)

I had similar experience not long ago. My snakes for sale on another site.
Few weeks back one champion emailed me his details, licence number and all, definitely wanting to buy a snake and that was the last I heard from him. Makes you day, doesn't it.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 11, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I had similar experience not long ago. My snakes for sale on another site.
> Few weeks back one champion emailed me his details, licence number and all, definitely wanting to buy a snake and that was the last I heard from him. Makes you day, doesn't it.



Some mothers do have them.


----------



## zeke (Sep 11, 2011)

I've had the same I've organized to buy a snake with paying more for it to be brought to me coz I didn't have transport at that time organized the date and everything only to noth heard back from the person about it
It goes both ways for breeders/sellers and buyers.


----------



## Tristis (Sep 11, 2011)

im also getting very sick of tyre kickers and price droppers.
i find it very insulting when you put a fair price on animals you have bred and some one with out seeing the animals say " ill give you half of what your asking, i dont think they are worth that much". fair enough if you have seen the pics and dont like the look/colour of the animals, but to say it before seeing them.... just make you wonder about some people.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 11, 2011)

My prices are clearly stated on my web site, yet people email me (through my web site) asking how much. Weird isn't it?
Anyway, enough of whinge for today. There are also very polite, good buyers who don't stuff me around - if you are one of them, sincere thanks.


----------



## snakehandler (Sep 11, 2011)

We don't advertise snakes for sale, but we have a section for people to buy equipment, including a shopping cart, yet we also get emails asking the price of things, its just human nature when you are shopping around. As I have said before when it comes to buying a snake, I will always ask if that's the best price they can do, last time I did that I ended up paying $1200 for six blue belly black snakes, getting seven....and he threw in a Western Brown.....if you don't ask you will always wonder!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 11, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> My prices are clearly stated on my web site, yet people email me (through my web site) asking how much. Weird isn't it?
> Anyway, enough of whinge for today. There are also very polite, good buyers who don't stuff me around - if you are one of them, sincere thanks.


I hope to be one when I get my class 2 licence.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 11, 2011)

snakehandler said:


> We don't advertise snakes for sale, but we have a section for people to buy equipment, including a shopping cart, yet we also get emails asking the price of things, its just human nature when you are shopping around. As I have said before when it comes to buying a snake, I will always ask if that's the best price they can do, last time I did that I ended up paying $1200 for six blue belly black snakes, getting seven....and he threw in a Western Brown.....if you don't ask you will always wonder!!



Of course! If you buy quantity, why not to ask for discount? When you buy petrol at the petrol station, do you ask what the price is? You fill up and drive away or you don't fill up and walk away. 
By the way, these people I was referring to didn't ask for the "best price", they asked "what is the price". A bit different.


----------



## snakehandler (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree with what you are saying about asking the price, not best price, that happens daily with us too, as I said thats just the way people are, often not reading everything that is infront of them. 

Even if I am only buying one snake I will ask best price, just like I do when buying a car, tv, stereo, when it is something I want not need then I will always try to get the best price!


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 11, 2011)

FAY said:


> I am a great buyer, I just ask how much and pay it and pick up the animal/goods or whatever with no hassles. Why can't everyone just be like me???? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



That makes two us. I am the same. I don't try to ask for lower prices. If I really want that animal I'll pay for it.


----------



## traceylee (Sep 11, 2011)

I have in the past always just paid the asking price. I figure if I want it enough - I'm gonna get it, and generally speaking, don't really care much for saving a few dollars... lol... but when hubby gets involved; he always wants to know if he can get it cheaper. Its kinda embarrassing. I absolutely hate asking :/


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 11, 2011)

...... there are ladies and gentleman and there are "others".
Maybe I shouldn't have said that - my apologies if you fit into the latter category. What I mean is; ladies and gentleman are treated with admiration.
Call me old fashioned if you like.


----------



## snakehandler (Sep 11, 2011)

So you have never attempted to get a better price on anything waterrat? More fool you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't need to answer you question, do I?
It has been answered.

the fool


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 12, 2011)

This thread was not about bargin hunters and penny pinchers. I was more focoused at the people that make inquiries on a spare of the minute thing and want to waste peoples time when the are not intending to buy the animals advertised of just feel that you can give them more info than where they are buying from but dont want to tell you that at the time.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 12, 2011)

Tyrekickers were the reason my shop closed down. Well not really, the downturn in the economy had a lot to do with it, but I use to spend much time advising people how to set up fish tanks, then they went and bought one else where, came back to me and spent $3 on a goldfish. Now THAT is what hurts. I know there are dreamers in the world and go making enquiries about things they know they can't afford but they should consider this before they waste so much of other people's time.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 12, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Tyrekickers were the reason my shop closed down. Well not really, the downturn in the economy had a lot to do with it, but I use to spend much time advising people how to set up fish tanks, then they went and bought one else where, came back to me and spent $3 on a goldfish. Now THAT is what hurts. I know there are dreamers in the world and go making enquiries about things they know they can't afford but they should consider this before they waste so much of other people's time.



People should realise that just because they have nothing to do dosen't mean that you have nothing to do lol.


----------

